# 7.3 --> 8.0 problems



## Business_Woman (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,

I have tried several times to upgrade from 7.3 to 8.0 always with the following error:
All unnecessary raid options and devices has been commented out, as i don't have a raid setup. But i still receive the same error:

```
cc1: warnings being treated as errors.
  
/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_gram.y: In function 'process_field':cc1: warnings being treated as e
/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_gram.y: In function 'process_field':

/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_gram.y:1407: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned/usr/src

/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_gram.y: In function 'add_macro_arg':/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/

/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_gram.y:1556: warning: comparison between signed and unsigned/usr/src

/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_gram.y:1537: warning: unused variable 'i'/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/ai

/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_gram.y:1534: warning: unused parameter 'argnum'/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7

/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_gram.y: In function 'add_version':/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/ai

/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_gram.y:1914: warning: declaration of 'prefix' shadows a global decla

/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_gram.y:68: warning: shadowed declaration is here/usr/src/sys/dev/aic

/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_gram.y: At top level:/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_gram.y:

/usr/src/sys/dev/aic7xxx/aicasm/aicasm_gram.y:1933: warning: no previous prototype for 'yyerror'/usr/src/sy

aicasm_gram.c:1534: warning: no previous prototype for 'yyparse'aicasm_gram.c:1534: warning: no previous pr
```
Any ideas ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 22, 2010)

Post your kernel config. This looks like e.g. ahc/ahd (SCSI) missing scbus, or something to that effect. Pretty sure it's something in your kernel config depending on something else in your kernel config, which is missing.


----------

